# Please can you help how to take my lawn



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Here is some photos how my lawn is now 
I found some weeds, mushrooms, some area are dying,some area are very weakly. Please any advice how to take of it 
Thank you


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That lawn doesn't look too bad at all. Looks like it just needs some nitrogen fertilizer. Get some urea 46-0-0 or ammonium sulfate 21-0-0 and apply and you should see the lawn start to look better.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for help 
I have one question at pictures below is this any type of grass or weed ?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like Poa Annua there. Germinates in the fall, pops up in the spring. Good news is it will die off annually.

Get a pre-em down in Aug-ish to prevent against it next year. If you need to seed in the fall (you may not need to), apply Tenacity with the seed.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

I think I see chickweed too, Weed B Gon CCO (or anything with triclopyr) will treat that. It will also die off annually, so the same defensive strategy for Poa A applies for that next year, too.


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

...and the first pic is of moss. If you have Moss Out, you can spray it on the lawn and it'll turn it black, killing it. Then just rake it out.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for you help


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Here my lawn now


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

looks good. what you do to it?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

What a difference!


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

LESCO Lockup 0.03% Fertilizer/Herbicide Post Emergent Lockup 0.03% 21-0-7 
But I still seeing poa annua and some weeds 
I prayed eliminate D for weed like 7 days ago


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Alex79 There is NOherbicide for Poa A. Tenacity may have some effect, but it is not labeled for it either. Lawn looks way better. I don't know if it is the light, but from the picture it still looks a but hungry. How much fert over how many sqf did you apply?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Alex79 said:


> LESCO Lockup 0.03% Fertilizer/Herbicide Post Emergent Lockup 0.03% 21-0-7
> But I still seeing poa annua and some weeds
> I prayed eliminate D for weed like 7 days ago


Lesco makes good stuff. I just wish they had smaller, 5K bags.


----------



## Gfrsh325 (May 14, 2020)

stevehollx said:


> Looks like Poa Annua there. Germinates in the fall, pops up in the spring. Good news is it will die off annually.
> 
> Get a pre-em down in Aug-ish to prevent against it next year. If you need to seed in the fall (you may not need to), apply Tenacity with the seed.


 I have the same weeds all throughout my lawn. I plan on aerating and overseeding in the fall. Do I just spread the seed then spray tenacity all over the lawn?


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

I have about 10 thousand square foot 
I just sprayed one bag 
I will buy one more tomorrow


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Some weeds don't wanna go Away and I just saw mushroom at different point of my lawn. What can you recommend for it ?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Mushrooms are not bad. What type of weeds do you have?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Gfrsh325 said:


> stevehollx said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Poa Annua there. Germinates in the fall, pops up in the spring. Good news is it will die off annually.
> ...


There is an over seed guide  here.

Aerating is really only advised if you have compaction issues. Otherwise there is the potential to stir up dormant weed seeds. There are two sides to aerating - those that swear by it and those who condemn others for doing it! (jk).

There is a process to over seeding, which is why I linked to the guide. To answer your question simply, yes, broadcast your seed and spray tenacity as your last step. But please read the guide as there is much more to this process.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello everybody 
Thanks for the answers. I do need more help. right now start getting hot here in Massachusetts and my lawn isn't look good anymore


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Water.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

+1 Water


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1

 ET and irrigation guide


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1 on the water.

When you do water, check the area first to make sure it's not rock hard. If it is, lightly water by hand, moving around to give a chance for the soil to accept the water, before you water deeply. Just like a dry sponge, it will tend to repel the water, causing it to runoff, until it's moistened.


----------

